# [SOLVED] Doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm getting the problem: "Wireless Network Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration

Recently I had to recover my Asus G73J laptop with Windows 7 and now it's having trouble getting internet access once it connects to the router. I am renting a basement suite and don't have access to the router upstairs (don't know what brand it is because I've never seen it before and they're on vacation right now so I can't even ask them to reset it or do anything right now). They are with Shaw Cable.

I have seen this is a fairly common error judging by google results, and it seems to often happen when people upgrade to Windows 7 (or in my case, recovering the computer). However, none of the suggestions I've read have helped. I've updated my driver, disabled the firewall, tried to manually assign an IP rather than use the automatic settings.

Just wondering if there were any suggestions here that don't involve accessing the router. I'm currently getting internet connection with my other laptop so I know it is working anyways.

Thanks

Edit: Forgot to mention, the card is an Atheros ar9285


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cdbe:2f59:96cc:21cb%16
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.33.203
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F521216E-186F-48EF-B24A-68C2302E1D97}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C99C8BE7-3D07-4F91-8C45-DA4941F0AD84}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter isatap.{35F5C1AE-84EC-494F-A481-027381865726}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Attached the Xirrus screenshot.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Lets take a peek at your environment:

please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*



Old Rich said:


> Lets take a peek at your environment:
> 
> please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.
> 
> ...


Hello Rich, I assume that's what I did right before you posted? I forgot to do it initially but just making sure we're on the same page.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Which one is your network? Can you post with afull page


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Oh, I didn't realize the window wasn't fully stretched out (for some reason the computer won't let me stretch it any further, I can only scroll down). However, the only thing missing from that screenshot is another network with even worse range than BrownSycamore. The network I'm accessing is Mywylan.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

You are missing the top half of the ipconfig /all. I believe that was what Rich was talking about. To capture just scroll up.


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*



Wand3r3r said:


> You are missing the top half of the ipconfig /all. I believe that was what Rich was talking about. To capture just scroll up.


Oh yeah, that's really weird how it copied some sections and not others. Here's the full thing.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Adrian-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-F8-66-42
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cdbe:2f59:96cc:21cb%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.33.203(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 186403798
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-8E-C4-41-1C-4B-D6-F8-66-42

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-10-4E-16
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 48-5B-39-7C-10-57
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F521216E-186F-48EF-B24A-68C2302E1D97}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Also, I just brought it to a public wifi area (my university) and it works there. So I think the problem does lie within the router. I'll have to talk to my landlord when he gets back and ask him to unplug the router and restart it up. That's probably the issue.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

That is the most likely issue . . let us know how it goes


----------



## adrianw2 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Restarting the router worked, thanks.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Doesn't have a valid IP configuration*

Great!! Thanks for posting back


----------

